# Flights to florida



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Hi

I am getting nagged by my wife for not booking flights for our holiday to florida at the end of april.

I have checked ebookers, expedia, BA and virgin for prices, is there anywhere else I ought to check before booking with ebookers.

Many thanks in advance

JustinP


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Nagged by your wife?? Â So you're not bothered then that you are going away during the School Easter holidays and you may not get seats, on the day, at the time, from the airport you want.
You are just worried that you get it cheap enough!
I'm surprised she's leaving it all up to you at all!

Men!
No wonder you are called Justin, JustinTTime I should say.

Oh BTW have a great time ( if you get there) you'll love it, have you been before?

Lisa


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

I recommned Virgin no matter what the price they have the seats with teles also you can have your own music also get a really brilliant little flying bag with lots of little accessories in for the flight and the airhostess are more helpful and food is by far better. You also get a lot of unlimited drinks too in my experience ;D. 
Go with the best you can afford it is a long haul flight!  and you want to be comfy aswell ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Oh Abi stop being so nice, Justin needs a bit of nagging to keep him on the move .

Justin make sure you can get the seats first then just play one agent off against the others for an hour or so until you get the price you want then book it and relax. 
Just stop dithering about. 
Lisa


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

LOL Lisa give the poor bloke a break woman .

I always let my hubby book our holidays and he does it all in one day LOL... I have him well trained


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

What? once you've told him where you're going, where you'll staying, what flight you'll need, how to book it, how much it'll cost and then you'll have to dial the number for him.

Nope I can't trust mine to do all that ( and neither can Justins wife by the sounds of it)

Some things have to be dealt with properly even if that means I do it.
*LOL*

Theres too much slagging girl friends and wifes off on the board, its about time we had a go back , don't you think. ;D

Lisa
x

(I am feeling a little venomous at the moment BTW)
Â


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Abi, I usually fly virgin so I was planning to this time.

Lisa, cost is important as it may delay the next purchase of a gaget for the TT. None the less I will book today. Cheers for the added nagging

Thanks

JustinP


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Me I never nag, I don't need to ;D

Fly Virgins Premium Economy if you can 8).

Lisa


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

This thread cracks me up ;D i'm currently getting nagged to death by my lovley fiancee to book our honeymoon, the wedding isn't until September!

Back to Florida, if you can stretch to it, do Premium Economy with Virgin - this means you travel on the top-deck of the Jumbo which should please the Mrs (and sprogs if you have any). When you get there, do both of the Universal Parks, especially The Hulk 

When I went in Jan last year, some ar$ehole decided to do a bomb-scare on the plane, and we had to do an emergency landing at a NATO airbase in Iceland, and then get searched/interrogated by police which wasn't fun.

Simon


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

The whole of the Gulf coast is fabby and very very sophisticated  some islands are so dreamy too like Captiva Island, Marco and Sannibel you visit these you could be anywhere in the world  and in my experience ... Heven


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> fabby and very very sophisticated


so the white stilettoes and Ford Capri went down well, yeah?


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

The Gulf coast is by far the best. Florida Keyes?? Forget it. Full of Neon lights and hamburger joints. Hemingway rolls over in his grave! Miami=garbage.

Lisa, charming lady that you are, drunken women on aircraft are known as roller boarders to the aviation industry. Strap a roll board to their arse to get them off the aircraft. ;D

Were you one of them? :


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Opooops,

I meant Abi!!! :-/ :-/


----------

